# cloudy tren



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 16, 2016)

I have cloudy tren. It's not crashed just not see through. I thought it was the solution but turns out at the end of the vial its actually some type of film that has developed on the glass. Anyone experience this ? I used the vial and had no issues with the solution pinned like butter no pip occasional cough but that's it. I am wondering though if the film is some tren goodness that I am missing out on b/c it was not dissolved in the the oil  ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 17, 2016)

It depends on how it's brewed. The oil used and the temperature it's cooked at/length will dictate its color & consistency. I think it's something to do with oxidation higher temperatures that cause cloudy/darker tren but idk someone else can probably elaborate. You got the cough so at least it's real.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2016)

I used cloudy tren before.I got bad pip from it


----------



## Strong (May 17, 2016)

i got tren from Cloudy but not cloudy tren .... haha... it's funny


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 17, 2016)

Heat up the vial and shake, film is disappear.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Heat up the vial and shake, film is disappear.....



yes it will disappear for the time being however it comes back . Should the film be a concern? as long as I am not missing out on any tren goodliness I have no issue with the film or the haziness


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 18, 2016)

The film could be leftover alcohol used when sterilizing the vials or rubber stopper.  Either way its harmless


----------



## tunafisherman (May 20, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> The film could be leftover alcohol used when sterilizing the vials or rubber stopper.  Either way its harmless



I wouldn't say its harmless....I would heat, re-filter into another sterile vial, then say it is OK.  No, this isn't science on my end, it's more of I don't want to risk an infection.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2016)

So your saying the alcohol used to sterilize the vial or rubber stopper is harmful?

As the thread has stated, there is no infection, no lumps, just a film.

I get a film from my prescription Test Cyp from the pharmacy, it also crashes.  The last thing I would do is risk infection by transferring to another vial.  Its already in a sterile environment, y risk it?




tunafisherman said:


> I wouldn't say its harmless....I would heat, re-filter into another sterile vial, then say it is OK.  No, this isn't science on my end, it's more of I don't want to risk an infection.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I wouldn't say its harmless....I would heat, re-filter into another sterile vial, then say it is OK.  No, this isn't science on my end, it's more of I don't want to risk an infection.



I used the entire btl no ill effects not even pip . Most likely it was as FD said. But I was still interested in what was going on so I made up some more using a 15/2 ratio bb/ba and did not filter it. Overnight the solution did the same thing clouded up with a film on the the glass also I noticed some dark brown almost sentiment sitting in the middle of the solution not stuck to the glass . I thought it was bad. But I heated it the solution did not come completely clear in the container  but the sediment completely dissolved into the solution the film also went away though it was a bit sticky it seemed as I stirred it off the bottom . When I filtered it (using .22 syr filters into sealed sterile vial) it came completely clear looked normal. The next day it was the same cloudy film . I don't know if its my error or just the compound . I know the compound is good though, maybe I am just doing something wrong in the process . Either way sterility is not the issue or I would at the least be getting pain from inj's I would assume . Only thing I am afraid of is the the film being the compound not suspended completely into the oil which would suck b/c I would be missing out on some of the product intended .

Side note I took some of the unfiltered solution and added 100mg per ml test prop to it making a blend . The solution held perfectly when the prop was added clear as a window no film at all the same brew that alone creates the film on its on 

Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2016)

If u overheat Tren it will form like molasses, once that occurs you will need to reheat it at a lower temp and be patient until it dissolves.  Adding the TP should have made the overall solution darker.  My only guess on the film is due to something being left from the cleaning process of the beaker or whatever your using to contain the solution after filtering.  I would rinse all your beakers in distilled water, if your rinsing your lab supplies in anything other than distilled water you could have minerals from your local tap water causing the issue.  Remember anything used in the brewing process can be the cause of the film.  Everything must be clean and free of any residue.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u overheat Tren it will form like molasses, once that occurs you will need to reheat it at a lower temp and be patient until it dissolves.  Adding the TP should have made the overall solution darker.  My only guess on the film is due to something being left from the cleaning process of the beaker or whatever your using to contain the solution after filtering.  I would rinse all your beakers in distilled water, if your rinsing your lab supplies in anything other than distilled water you could have minerals from your local tap water causing the issue.  Remember anything used in the brewing process can be the cause of the film.  Everything must be clean and free of any residue.....



thanks for the help bud I am sure this is exactly whats going on, adding the tp did make it more of a darker orange color but also got rid of the film completely


----------



## tunafisherman (May 20, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> So your saying the alcohol used to sterilize the vial or rubber stopper is harmful?
> 
> As the thread has stated, there is no infection, no lumps, just a film.
> 
> I get a film from my prescription Test Cyp from the pharmacy, it also crashes.  The last thing I would do is risk infection by transferring to another vial.  Its already in a sterile environment, y risk it?



No, I'm not saying the alcohol used to sterilize the vial or stopper is harmful, I'm just saying if I see something in my vial that doesn't look right, I would ensure to sterilize it myself.  Not sure if he made this gear or bought it from someone.  I'm confident in my abilities to sterilize gear and therefore would do just that to be safe.  

Although it seems that is a moot point as it sounds like he did just that and still had the film/sediment after filtering it.  Thanks for your further replies as I never have seen this before, and now if I do see it I have a decent idea of what it could be.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 21, 2016)

Some are more versed in switching vials than others, I would never recommend it to a novice.....But its clear your not a novice and would have no problem switching to another vial....




tunafisherman said:


> No, I'm not saying the alcohol used to sterilize the vial or stopper is harmful, I'm just saying if I see something in my vial that doesn't look right, I would ensure to sterilize it myself.  Not sure if he made this gear or bought it from someone.  I'm confident in my abilities to sterilize gear and therefore would do just that to be safe.
> 
> Although it seems that is a moot point as it sounds like he did just that and still had the film/sediment after filtering it.  Thanks for your further replies as I never have seen this before, and now if I do see it I have a decent idea of what it could be.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 21, 2016)

Tren a is notorious for becoming cloudy. That shit happens all the time. Ive tried messing around with it at various temps and it makes no difference wether it becomes cloudy or not. Sometimes I wonder if its a product the raw is cut with as it use to never do that. Either way it doesn't matter because its still bad ass and will rock your shit. Cloudy has nothing to do with sterility either..its purely aesthetic. I also agree with everything FD said ha


----------

